# Do Truck Campers Need To Be Registered?



## kokehead

I'm looking to buy an old 8 1/2" camper and I can't remember if they still need to be registered by the State?
Taxes, etc?
Anybody know for sure?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lawd51

yes, it costs about $ 10.00 but not alot of people do.
41-1a-227. Campers -- Registration and display of decal -- Nonresident exceptions.

A person may not operate a vehicle with a camper mounted on it in this state unless:
(1) the camper is currently registered and the appropriate decal, obtained under Section 59-2-330, is attached in plain sight to the rear of the camper; or
(2) the vehicle is currently registered and licensed in another state with an out-of-state camper mounted on it.

Renumbered and Amended by Chapter 1, 1992 General Session


----------



## Riverrat77

When I worked for the DMV we used to require all campers (I'm assuming you're talking about pickup bed campers) to be registered. Nice thing is its a property tax only fee so if you have an old one, then Lawd51 is right... its only gonna be about 10 bucks.


----------



## Grandpa D

Thanks for the help,
Grandpa D.


----------

